# Utah bassin



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Time to kill the bullhead thread. I've been fishing bass in Utah for 37 years now. For most of that time I've accepted that Utah won't ever rank with California, Texas, and Florida for big bass due to climate and bass genetics. However, over the last several years friends, family and myself have been catching some truly respectable bass in our Utah waters and not in the southern lakes, I'm talking northern water. For being a "trout" state Utah really does have some great bass fishing for, what I consider, big bass. In the photos below are bass from 19" to 22" long and had biggest ones not been spawned out they would have weighed over 6 lbs, a very nice bass anywhere.

Just curious as to what are some of your biggest bass you have caught in Utah waters, length and/or weight. I love bass and want to see some pics of big Utah bass.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Here are a couple. I forget the size at the moment but you can pretty much tell.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!

Back in the day, i nearly broke the lake record for smallies up on the gorge w/a toad that went nearly 4 1/2 pounds. If i dig around a bit, i bet i still have the official weigh in tag somewhere's.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are some nice bass for sure, Outdoorser, and in the snow to boot.

Longgun - I seem to recall seeing a 4+ lb smallie at a tourney weigh-in at the Gorge a dozen or more years ago. Wonder if it was yours. That would be a very nice smallmouth anywhere.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Good post and pics. Whets my appetite to get after the bass more next month.



fishnate said:


> Just curious as to what are some of your biggest bass you have caught in Utah waters, length and/or weight. I love bass and want to see some pics of big Utah bass.


I don't always have a camera when I go, but here are a few pics.



Above is the pic of my best smallie from Jordanelle. She was about 20 1/2 inches long. I hoped I'd get a 21-22 during the lakes heyday for a replica mount, but it never happened. I've caught other 20's there during the past few years, but this one was the best. Lot's of 17's-19's too. Here are a few more pics of nice ones from the archives.











This last one was only 17 inches, but was maybe the fattest smallie I ever caught. The picture is not great, but it looked like she swallowed a duck.



The biggest largemouth bass I've caught in Utah, with one exception, have been from Utah Lake. The fish, especially pre spawn, are fat and look very "Southern". Sadly, I don't have too many pics. My very best for weight was when I stopped by after work in business attire. I looked like a dufus jumping around and whooping it up. Sadly, no pic of it. :-(

Here are a couple of UL pics I did take. The 1st one was a 19er that I got too late,(post spawn), the second was only a 16er but I just like the pic.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

I love it! Big pig smallies! They are out there, now I just have to find them. My biggest smallmouth is only around 16". I got similar ones in both Jordanelle and Flaming Gorge. I know there are bigger ones in several lakes just gotta get past the small ones, fish differently. Those were some nice largies too. Love your dedication of fishing in business attire. I'm glad to hear that Utah Lake is turning out big bass, it used to by my home water, now it's a few hours away.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

fishnate said:


> I love it! Big pig smallies! They are out there, now I just have to find them. My biggest smallmouth is only around 16". I got similar ones in both Jordanelle and Flaming Gorge. I know there are bigger ones in several lakes just gotta get past the small ones, fish differently.


I've heard there is one lake in particular, out your way, that has some nice smallies. I haven't tried it myself, but I might this year if certain hunting tags come my way.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

A few more....


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Catherder said:


> I've heard there is one lake in particular, out your way, that has some nice smallies. I haven't tried it myself, but I might this year if certain hunting tags come my way.


There are a few out this way with nice smallies but I think I know the one you are referring to and with so many great fishing opportunities out here I haven't made it there yet to try for them.

Outdoorser - More nice bass. No need to disclose the place, but are those public waters or private? I don't recognize them at all.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

fishnate said:


> Outdoorser - More nice bass. No need to disclose the place, but are those public waters or private? I don't recognize them at all.


The waters are hot springs and are owned by an irrigation company.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I've always enjoyed observing the color variations of the smallies I catch. For a fish that some folks consider drab, they sure have an interesting variety of patterns. (All these fish came from Jordanelle.)

They can range from almost no pattern such as this one;



to a striped or barred pattern;



mostly stripes;



More intermediate/stripes & spots;



to mostly spotted;



To very stunningly spotted; (these are my favorite and some can look incredible.



Keep the pics coming guys.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Caught this guy this morning, this is the biggest bass I've caught out of this particular body of water. Lost one right at that shore that looked like it was a good 1/2 pound heavier than this fish but that's what all the ones look like that get away!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey greenhead slayer, is that particular body of water called mantua?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Haha. You hot-spotter you! Now EVERYONE is going to know about this off the beaten path reservoir that receives hardly any pressure!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry:tape: but in "general fishing/questions" there is a whole topic on this "body of water" and its bass. So I didn't hot-spot all that bad


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I was being sarcastic ;-)


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll throw in a few.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice fish, gunplay. Is that last one at mantua reservoir? Or are they all southerners


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

3 of 4 are Southern. the one with blue sky is Northern


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is another. Loved the color and markings of this Smallie.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Found one more I kind of like.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Some real nice bucketmouths and smallies guys. We've got some great bass resources here in Utah. Lets take good care of them so they can continue to produce these beautiful whoppers. SHOW ME SOME MORE >>O:grin::grin:>>O


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A couple more faves.

One of my daughters first smallies.



And her with a nice UL bucketmouth she caught all by herself.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

This was a while back. I forget the lake at the moment. (actually, I just don't want any hot spotters)


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

outdoorser said:


> This was a while back. I forget the lake at the moment. (actually, I just don't want any hot spotters)


That's gotta be Vietnam circa 1968!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yahtahay said:


> That's gotta be Vietnam circa 1968!


:grin:


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like a Mexican hawg! Holy smokes!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry guys. I thought you'd all recognize the photo. Its George Perry's famous world record largemouth, caught in 1932 in georgia sorry for misleading anyone:fear:


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

I have got a few big bass, my best was 24 1/4" smalle but I hold the state C&R smallmouth at 23 1/2"..

I have wade bass at the Gorge in tournaments at 5.5 an 5.2..

LM bass my biggest was at Powell at 7.10 in a tournament..

I have pictures but not sure how to post them on here..


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Pelican Bass










Utah Lake Bass










Sand Hollow Bass

I'll post some more when I have more time.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

scartinez; dude those are nice bass. I like the Utah Lake one


----------

